# New to Martial Talk



## Shifu Steve (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everybody. I'm new to this forum and look forward to being involved with some of the discussions. I have a new site (I don't sell anything) at www.martialconcepts.net where we discuss martial arts conceptually as well as post ideas for technique, drills, conditioning, etc. Check it out if you have time.

I teach and train in CT and NYC.


----------



## grydth (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome! Hope you will be a frequent contributor!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## seasoned (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome on board, *Steve*.  Take your time to have a browse around MT and see if any particular discussion takes your eye.  Then pull up a chair and join in :tup:.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2010)

Greetings Shifu..


----------



## wushuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

very nice website. welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Steve, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 12, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting!


----------

